# my nuts



## nightowl (Dec 22, 2009)

smoked about 8 pounds of nuts.
soaked in salt, brown sugar and molassas then hickory smoked.


----------



## meat hunter (Dec 22, 2009)

You know, I have wanted to do some smoked nuts ever since I frist them when I joined this site. I would buy them, but I ended up eating them before they made it to the smoker LOL. I think after looking at yours here, this is a must do smoke for me. Great job, they look fantastic.


----------



## nightowl (Dec 22, 2009)

everybody that has tasted them has loved them. The only problem I have is the cashews not getting crunchy, some of them are soft. I might try doing them seperate and leaving them longer.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 22, 2009)

Great job nightowl !

I guess if we want to smoke 8 pounds of nuts, we have to buy 16 pounds ?

Meat is easier to smoke, because you can't eat it all raw before you get around to smoking it. I know, you can eat it raw, but you shouldn't !
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






BC


----------



## ozark rt (Dec 22, 2009)

Man those look good. I've never tried them, how long and what temp did you smoke them?


----------



## nightowl (Dec 22, 2009)

225-250 for 2 to 2.5 hours.
Like I said the cashews were not that crunchy. I think I will do them seperate next  time and leave them in longer.
The first i did cashews they were store bought and already salted. I found raw ones and used those this time.


----------



## treegje (Dec 23, 2009)

That looks tasty.


----------



## lepcur (May 30, 2010)

I think that recipie sounds real good on cashews.   Mike


----------

